# الابراج المسيحيه



## عمود الدين (18 فبراير 2008)

*برج الحمل : 21مارس . 20ابريل
لا تستطيع أن تكون ذات تأثير روحى فى إنسان إلا إذا كانت هناك محبة بينك وبينه -
برج الثور : 21ابريل . 20مايو
الخادم المتواضع يهتم بتحضير درسه ولا يستعرض معلوماته ويحترم عقليات السامعين مهما صغروا -
برج الجوزاء : 21مايو . 20يونيو
التكريس هو نمو فى الحب حتى يصبح القلب كله لله فى مناجاته أو خدمته-
برج السرطان : 22يونيو . 22يوليو
إن لم تكن فى يمين الله فلا يمكنك إذاً أن تخدم -
برج الاسد : 23يوليو . 22اغسطس
قد تبدأ الروح بالخطية ويشترك الجسد معها ، والعكس صحيح ، الروح تنشغل بعواطف البر ومحبة الله فتجذب الجسد معها فى روحياتها-
برج العذراء : 23اغسطس . 22سبتمبر
عندما نحب المخدومين كما يحبهم الله وعندما نحبهم كما يحبنا الله فحينئذ نصل إلى مثالية الخدمة -
برج الميزان : 23سبتمبر . 22اكتوبر
كيف تتنازل عن صورتك الإلهية لتصير كصورة عالم ساقط منحرف -
برج العقرب : 23اكتوبر . 22نوفمبر
لعل إنساناً يسأل بأيهما نبدأ بخشوع الجسد أم خشوع الروح ؟ إبدإ بأيهما ، إن بدأت بخشوع الروح سيخشع الجسد معها وإن بدأت بخشوع الجسد سيخشع الروح معه -
برج القوس : 22نوفمبر . 21ديسمبر
بغض النظر إن كانت الخطية ضد الناس أو ضد نفسك فهى خصومة مع الله وإنفصال عنه-
برج الجدى : 22ديسمبر . 12يناير
ربما نرى فى الأبدية خداماً ما كنا نسمع عنهم ، وربما بعض الخدام الظاهرين الآن لا نراهم فى الأبدية-
برج الدلو : 20يناير . 18فبراير
لابد من الأعداد الروحى الذى يمتلئ فيه الخادم من روح الله ليأخذ منه ما يعطيه-
برج الحوت : 19فبراير . 20مارس
بدلاً من أن تجرح الناس حاول أن تكسبهم​*


----------



## gigi angel (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الابراج المسيحيه*

برج الجدى : 22ديسمبر . 12يناير
ربما نرى فى الأبدية خداماً ما كنا نسمع عنهم ، وربما بعض الخدام الظاهرين الآن لانراهم فى الأبدية-

مرسى اوىىىىىىىى على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## فادية (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الابراج المسيحيه*

*موضوع   جميل  جدا  عزيزي  *
*يستحق   ان  يكون الموضوع  المتميز  لهذا  الاسبوع *



*التمييز*​


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز  لهذا  الاسبوع  :-الابراج المسيحيه*

الف مبروووووووووووووووك التميز









موضوع جميل


ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## dr.sheko (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز  لهذا  الاسبوع  :-الابراج المسيحيه*

الف مليون مبروووووووك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Meriamty (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز  لهذا  الاسبوع  :-الابراج المسيحيه*










​


----------



## mina1 (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز  لهذا  الاسبوع  :-الابراج المسيحيه*

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك​*


----------



## عمود الدين (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الابراج المسيحيه*



germen قال:


> برج الجدى : 22ديسمبر . 12يناير
> ربما نرى فى الأبدية خداماً ما كنا نسمع عنهم ، وربما بعض الخدام الظاهرين الآن لانراهم فى الأبدية-
> 
> مرسى اوىىىىىىىى على الموضوع الجميل ده



*شكرا لمرورك ربنا يبركك​*


----------



## عمود الدين (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الابراج المسيحيه*



فادية قال:


> *موضوع   جميل  جدا  عزيزي  *
> *يستحق   ان  يكون الموضوع  المتميز  لهذا  الاسبوع *
> 
> 
> ...



*شكرا وربنا يبركك
وشكرا على التثبت​*


----------



## عمود الدين (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز  لهذا  الاسبوع  :-الابراج المسيحيه*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> الف مبروووووووووووووووك التميز
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*شكرا لمرورك وربنا يبركك​*


----------



## عمود الدين (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز  لهذا  الاسبوع  :-الابراج المسيحيه*



dr.sheko قال:


> الف مليون مبروووووووك
> ربنا يباركك



*شكرا وربنايبركك​*


----------



## عمود الدين (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز  لهذا  الاسبوع  :-الابراج المسيحيه*



Meriamty قال:


> ​



*شكرا وربنا يبركك​*


----------



## عمود الدين (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز  لهذا  الاسبوع  :-الابراج المسيحيه*



mina1 قال:


> *الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك​*



*شكرا ليك يامينا وربنا يبركك​*


----------



## gigi angel (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز  لهذا  الاسبوع  :-الابراج المسيحيه*

الف مبروك 
فعلا الموضوع يستاهل​


----------



## فيفيان فايز (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز  لهذا  الاسبوع  :-الابراج المسيحيه*

الف مبروووووووك على التميز الموضوع جميييييييل قوى30:
:36_22_26:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز  لهذا  الاسبوع  :-الابراج المسيحيه*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز  لهذا  الاسبوع  :-الابراج المسيحيه*

الف مبروك على التميز الف مبروك


----------



## عمود الدين (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز  لهذا  الاسبوع  :-الابراج المسيحيه*



germen قال:


> الف مبروك
> فعلا الموضوع يستاهل​



*شكر ا ربنا يبركك​*


----------



## عمود الدين (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز  لهذا  الاسبوع  :-الابراج المسيحيه*



فيفيان فايز قال:


> الف مبروووووووك على التميز الموضوع جميييييييل قوى30:
> :36_22_26:



*شكر ا ربنا يبركك​*


----------



## عمود الدين (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز  لهذا  الاسبوع  :-الابراج المسيحيه*



marmar_maroo قال:


>



*شكر ا ربنا يبركك​*


----------



## عمود الدين (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز  لهذا  الاسبوع  :-الابراج المسيحيه*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> الف مبروك على التميز الف مبروك



*شكر ا ربنا يبركك​*


----------



## مرنا سامح (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز  لهذا  الاسبوع  :-الابراج المسيحيه*

سلام و النعمة يا اخ مينا الصورة بتاعتك حلوة اوى وياريت تفضل تعرض صور كدة علطول :smil12:


----------



## أرزنا (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز  لهذا  الاسبوع  :-الابراج المسيحيه*

سلام المسيح:

ألف مبروك وربنا يباركك


----------



## عمود الدين (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز  لهذا  الاسبوع  :-الابراج المسيحيه*



أرزنا قال:


> سلام المسيح:
> 
> ألف مبروك وربنا يباركك



*شكرا لردك​*


----------



## فونتالولو (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع  المتميز  لهذا  الاسبوع  :-الابراج المسيحيه*

الموضوع حلو اوي بس محتاج شويه توضيح انا محتاجه اعرف اكتر عن البرج ويريت يكون معاه ايه
شكرا لتعبكم


----------



## ابو ماريانا (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الابراج المسيحيه*

الرب يباركك موضوع جميل


----------



## K A T Y (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الابراج المسيحيه*

*ميرسي قوي لموضوعك الجميل ده*​ 
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مينا 188 (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الابراج المسيحيه*

*برج السرطان : 22يونيو . 22يوليو
إن لم تكن فى يمين الله فلا يمكنك إذاً أن تخدم 
ده البرج بتاعى
حلوه الفكرع دى 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ماجو50 (23 أغسطس 2009)

*ماجو50*

انا عايزه اوبريت دينى لاى شهيد او قديس


----------

